# ايام زمان



## ميرنا (29 نوفمبر 2010)

* ايام زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*






*النهارده شفت موضوع لما قريته حسيت انى فعلا رجعت لايام زمان*

*ايام الطفوله اللى مكوناش شايلين فيها هم اى حاجه* 

*ايام البرائه واللعب والشقاوه*

*ان* *ا مش هطول عليكوا شوفوا انتوا واحكموا بنفسكم*

**************************
*طبعا بوجى وطمطم فى رمضان*



 
*وعم شكشك  وزيكو* *يا ولد هات العصايه يا ولد* 



*
فطوطه مخرج انتيكا اتعلم السنما فى امريكا*

*انستوووووووونا امال ايه .. شرفتووونا امال ايه*






 *واغنيه صابرين* *مين فيكو اشطر كتكوت اللى هيجرى ويقول توووووووووووت*

 *انا الفرخه واحنا الكتاكيت ... اكلكم ايه ..اكلنا فتافييت* 



*كعبول الكلب الاكول ....... وعبقرينوا القط المشاكس*






فاكرين  الختم انا كان عندى منه رسمه الديناصور وكنت بحبه قوى كنت طبعا لازم أزوق  بيه كراسه الواجب عشان الابله بتاعتى تتبسط منى وطبعا هى ولا كانت بتتبسط  ولا حاجه لانى كنت بملى الكراسه ديناصورات هههههههههههههههه​







والمسدس دا كنت دايما بجيبه فى العيد وكان بيعمل صوت غريب 









واللعبة دى بردو جبتها مع انى عمرى ما عرفت احلها اللى عرف يحلها يقولى بقى ههههههههه 








وطبعا الاتارى مين فينا مكنش عندة  الاتارى  باللعبه الشهيره ماريو وكمان لعبه العربيات









والشنطة دى كانت اشهر من النار على العلم  انا عن نفسى كان عندى واحده زيها فى ابتدائى 







المصاصه عرفنها ولا  ....

طبعا كلنا لازم نكون أكلنا واحنا صغيرين 6 او 7 فى اليوم 







*وطبعا كله جاب لعبه الكتكوت دى *







ودا كابتن ماجد اللى كنا دايما بنتفرج عليه






ودا بقلظ اللى كان بيجى مع ماما نجوى

هههههههههههههههههههه

















*وطبعا شىء اساسى كنا بنتفرج على مغامرات سندباد*







وكمان سلاحف النينجا






واللعبه دى







ودا 







واللبان دة كنت بحب احطة على شفايفى عشان لونها يبقى احمر بما انه ساعتها مكنش مسموح لينا نحط ولا احمر ولا حتى اخضر
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شقاوه عيال بقى










*المسطرة دىكانت طبعا لازم تتكسر فى الشنطه    وتغرق الكراسات ميه*








الزمزمية







*********************
اغنية جدو على عنده جموسة
اغنية انا ابريق الشاى 
اغنية بولا بولا 
اغنية فى البحر سمكة 
وسوسة كف عروسة

قولولى بقى حسيتوا بايه لما شوفتوا البوست دا

ولو فى اى حاجه تانى كنتوا بتعملوها وانتوا صغيرين يا ريت تشاركونا بيها​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*يخربيت عقلك يا بنتى *
*انا سرحت بجد رجعتينى لاجمل ايام الطفولة *
*بجد كانت ايام فيها بركة وفرحة غريبة *
*ميرسى يا جميلة على الموضوع الرااائع دة *
*تستحقى اجمل تقييم*​


----------



## ميرنا (29 نوفمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *يخربيت عقلك يا بنتى *
> *انا سرحت بجد رجعتينى لاجمل ايام الطفولة *
> *بجد كانت ايام فيها بركة وفرحة غريبة *
> *ميرسى يا جميلة على الموضوع الرااائع دة *
> *تستحقى اجمل تقييم*​


انا كمان افتكرت ايام المدرسة كنت اجيب المصاصة وافضل ازل فى نفسى تبقى معايا فى الشنطة بس ابدا مكلها غير بعد المدرسة تحسى بضضبط نفسى 
ميرسى على التقيم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 نوفمبر 2010)

ايوة صح يا رتوت كل الحجات دي كانت عندي زيها بامانة بس الصندل دا مكنش عندي​ 
انتي فظييييييعة فعلا فكرتيني باحلى ايام في حياتي​


----------



## marcelino (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*هههههههه ده احنا عالم قديمه اووووووى*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (29 نوفمبر 2010)

apsoti قال:


> * ايام زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





موضوع جامد موووت


----------



## ميرنا (29 نوفمبر 2010)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ايوة صح يا رتوت كل الحجات دي كانت عندي زيها بامانة بس الصندل دا مكنش عندي​
> انتي فظييييييعة فعلا فكرتيني باحلى ايام في حياتي​


وان يا روم الصندل مش كان عندى بس المسدس وبوجى وطمطم واللبان مرة اشتريت بجنية وخبيتهم


----------



## ميرنا (29 نوفمبر 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *هههههههه ده احنا عالم قديمه اووووووى*​


يام مش تتنسى ابدا


----------



## ميرنا (29 نوفمبر 2010)

احلى ديانة قال:


> موضوع جامد موووت


ميرسى يا احلى ديانة


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 نوفمبر 2010)

ياااااااااااااااه  يامرنون بجد 
فكرتينى بأيام جمييييييييلة جدااااااااا
ههههههههههههههههههه
معظم الحاجات دى فعلا كانت عندى بس الشنطة لا هى مشهورة فعلااااااااااااااا
واتبدلت ناو  بشنطة فلة للبنات وسبايدر مان للولاد ههههههههه
بجد موضوع عسول وزكريااااااااات جامدة مووووووووووت
وبالنسبة للاتارى انا منزلة نفس الالعاب ع الكومب ههههههههه
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 نوفمبر 2010)

يانهااااااااااارى بجد فكرتينى بزكريات وحاجات كانت عندنا تحفه
كانت حلوه بجد
تسلم ايدك يا عسل
​


----------



## QUIET GIRL (29 نوفمبر 2010)

عسولة قوي صاحبة الموضوع الجميل الخفيف دة
رجعتيني لايام جميلة 
مرسي


----------



## ميرنا (29 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> ياااااااااااااااه  يامرنون بجد
> فكرتينى بأيام جمييييييييلة جدااااااااا
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> معظم الحاجات دى فعلا كانت عندى بس الشنطة لا هى مشهورة فعلااااااااااااااا
> ...


اه لما بصحى احيانا بدرى بشوف الاطفال لبسينها


----------



## ميرنا (29 نوفمبر 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> يانهااااااااااارى بجد فكرتينى بزكريات وحاجات كانت عندنا تحفه
> كانت حلوه بجد
> تسلم ايدك يا عسل
> ​


ربنا يخليك يا كوك


----------



## روزي86 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههه

موضوع جميل اوي

ميرسي يا ميرنا


----------



## SALVATION (29 نوفمبر 2010)

_ينهار اتارى_
_ده انا كنت مجنون سباق عربيات وطيارات اللى بتضرب نار_
_انتى جبتى الاتارى ده منين؟ ده بجد انقرض_​


----------



## ميرنا (29 نوفمبر 2010)

quiet girl قال:


> عسولة قوي صاحبة الموضوع الجميل الخفيف دة
> رجعتيني لايام جميلة
> مرسي


ميرسى لمرورك نورت الموضوع


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*ياااااااه يا ميرنا
فكرتيني بأحلي ايامي
ايام كانت كلها شقاوه 
فكرتيني بحاجات حلوه قوي كنت بحبها
بوجي وطمطم وفطوطه وكعبول 
وكان عندي الختم بس مش فاكر شكل ايه
كنت بختم ع اي حاجه اشوفها
وكان عندي المسدس ده ونفس الاتاري
وكنت دايما بحب شوف كابتن ماجد وسندباد والنينجا
وكان عندي لعبه كره السله والقدم زي دي بالظبط
بس الله يرحمهم بقي ويرحم الايام الجميله دي
اللي عمرها ماهترجع ولا هتتعوض تاني
موضوع جامد جدا يا ميرنا
تسلم ايديكي​*


----------



## ميرنا (29 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه
> 
> موضوع جميل اوي
> 
> ميرسي يا ميرنا


ميرسى يا رز


----------



## ميرنا (29 نوفمبر 2010)

salvation قال:


> _ينهار اتارى_
> _ده انا كنت مجنون سباق عربيات وطيارات اللى بتضرب نار_
> _انتى جبتى الاتارى ده منين؟ ده بجد انقرض_​


لا انا واخويا كنا بنلعب الطيارات كان يحب اوى ياخد الطيارة السودة وتقريبا كل اسبوع فى دراع اتارى مكسور ومن كتر الخناق انا واخويا بابا شاله خالص 
بامانة كانت ايام فظيعة ولا تتعوض


----------



## ميرنا (29 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ياااااااه يا ميرنا
> فكرتيني بأحلي ايامي
> ايام كانت كلها شقاوه
> فكرتيني بحاجات حلوه قوي كنت بحبها
> ...


انا كمان مع مرور الايام والسنين كنت نسيت اننا كنا اطفال لحد مشوفت الحاجات دى وفكرتنى بلمدرسة والمريلة واللعب والجرى يلهوى فين الحاجات دى


----------



## christianbible5 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*رائع اختي الغالية...*

*ميرسي الك...*

*ربنا يبارك عمرك...*


----------



## ميرنا (29 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *رائع اختي الغالية...*
> 
> *ميرسي الك...*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك عمرك...*


ميرسى نورت الموضوع استاذنا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه*
*رجعوني عليك لاياااااااااااام اللي رااااااااااااحو هههههههههههههه*
*الله عليكي يا ست قصدي يا ميرنا*
*لا انتي كمان نسيتي مازنجر واين انت يا ماااااااااااااااااهر ههههههههههههه*
*واللبان السحري تندغي يطلعلك لون اصفر ههههههههههه*
*ياااااااااااه علي دي ايااااااااااااااام وكاراتيييييييييييه *
*بجد احلي ايااااااااااام ولعلمك انا لسه عيلة برضه وبلعب صيادة عادي جدا هههههههههه*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*ياااااااااااااااااااة
رجعتينا لايام زمان يابنتى
دة احنا على كدة عايشين بقلنا كتير قوى
هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## tasoni queena (30 نوفمبر 2010)

ايه ده يا مرنون ههههههههه

موضوع تحفة بجد

انا عمالة افتكر الحاجات الحلوة دى

كانت ايام جميلة احسن من دلوقتى بكتييييير​


----------



## ميرنا (30 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه*
> *رجعوني عليك لاياااااااااااام اللي رااااااااااااحو هههههههههههههه*
> *الله عليكي يا ست قصدي يا ميرنا*
> *لا انتي كمان نسيتي مازنجر واين انت يا ماااااااااااااااااهر ههههههههههههه*
> ...


الله يخليك يا روكا


----------



## ميرنا (30 نوفمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ياااااااااااااااااااة
> رجعتينا لايام زمان يابنتى
> دة احنا على كدة عايشين بقلنا كتير قوى
> هههههههههههههههه​*


حسيت بنفس الاحساس انى لينا كتير عايشين


----------



## ميرنا (30 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ايه ده يا مرنون ههههههههه
> 
> موضوع تحفة بجد
> 
> ...


احسن بكتير :999:


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههه......الله أيام فعلآ كانت جميلة بجد ...
ميرسى لحضرتك


----------



## grges monir (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*ايام روقان وراحة بال طارت خالص دلوقتى
ولايوم من الايام دى دلوقت حالص ابسوتى
حتى ايام الكلية اللى كتير دلوقتى بشوفهم يقولوالالا دىوحشة امتى نخلص؟؟
هايحسوا بحلاوة وجمال الايام لما يخلصوا وتطير منهم؟؟
كان فية حاجة بقى ببتاع زمان اسمها البخت عبارة عن ورقة زيك الكيس كدة مقفولة فيها حلاوة وفيها ورقة مكتوبة حظك اية كنت بجييها كل يوم من عم عمر اللى قاعد فى الكشك قدام المدرسة مش جبتى سيرتها لية بقى هههههه
فعلا ايام زماااااااااان دى فترة فى عمر الواحد مش يجى  احسن منها ابدا*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 نوفمبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *
> حتى ايام الكلية اللى كتير دلوقتى بشوفهم يقولوالالا دىوحشة امتى نخلص؟؟
> هايحسوا بحلاوة وجمال الايام لما يخلصوا وتطير منهم؟؟*




*قول للبت روزيتا وكووينا 
كل يوم اقلهم كده مش مصدقيين
مستعجليين يخلصوا من الكليه
يعني اللي خلصوا عملوا ايه :ranting:​*


----------

